# Beretta XP4 Storm two tone full size 9mm



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

Full size Beretta XP4 Storm, Full size, two tone, less than 50 rounds fired through this gun. Comes with paddle holster and two magazine carrier, which includes two magazines. This gun is in excellent condition, I just dont shoot it. $450.00 cash. Text (801) 440-7211 for more information


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

Bump...$400.00 cash (Lowest I can go)


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

Sold


----------

